
Why Poetry Matters - kawera
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2019/10/why-poetry-matters
======
apotatopot
I've been writing poetry for about a decade and a half now and have published
three collections so far. It's extremely therapeutic, helping to deal with
depression and anxiety, etc. If I go too long without writing these days I can
tell emotionally that I haven't been taking advantage of some kind of
meaningful creative outlet. If anyone is interested, here's one of my ebooks:

[https://www.amazon.com/That-Which-Gets-Way-Langston-
ebook/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/That-Which-Gets-Way-Langston-
ebook/dp/B0764K882V/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=that+which+gets+in+the+way+langston&qid=1572286700&sr=8-2)

